
Why are software developers confused by Kafka and immutable logs? - lkrubner
http://www.smashcompany.com/technology/why-are-software-developers-confused-by-kafka-and-immutable-logs
======
oftenwrong
An immutable event log is not without its complexities. For example,
versioning of events (I recommend reading Versioning in an Event Sourced
System [1]).

I would also add that you can take this approach without using Kafka,
especially if your system is small. Even a RDBMS table can be used as your
single-source-of-truth immutable event log.

[1]
[https://leanpub.com/esversioning/read](https://leanpub.com/esversioning/read)

